# New and improved outdoor red-foot enclosure!



## matt41gb (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally decided to tear down the old wood fence and put up a new wire fence. It took me about two days, working in 90 degree + heat. It's pretty much finished and looks a lot better than the old version. Here are some pics after we had a nice rain. 



































































-Matt


----------



## LindaF (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## HLogic (Apr 21, 2011)

Plenty of varied habitat for them to explore and play. Well done!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2011)

Great, Looks very roomy they must love it


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait till we move and have our nice big yard!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks really good Matt, if youâ€™re ever doing any building and need some help; I am willing to lend a hand. I am off on the weekends and all I do is watch TV and browse TFO, lol


----------



## Fernando (Apr 21, 2011)

Super cool enclosure!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

Ohh i wish 
I still have snow lol....
looks awesome


----------



## luke (Apr 21, 2011)

Definetly one of the nicest ones ive seen.

Nice work.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice... I love the variety you have in there including the natural water hole. Great work, I'm sure your tortoises enjoy the space you have provided them with.


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW very nice, that is a tortoise paradise


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow that is amazing!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 22, 2011)

I absolutely love it! I wish I had all that space. I love the water hole too.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 23, 2011)

Niccce Matt!  It looks fantastic!
At first I thought the fence was barbed wire and I was like "what the..." 
haha  but it's awesome! I love the watering hole


----------



## dmmj (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks nice, and it looks like they did not waste any time putting it to good use.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 23, 2011)

I love big open area enclosures. What size does it measure out at?


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the nice replies! I've been out of town for the last few days, so I haven't been able to work on it at all. I'd say it's about 40'X40' approx, and it took me two days to build. The concrete watering holes were so easy to make. I basically dug a shallow depression in the ground about 5" deep and made sure the sides weren't too steep. I poured a few bags of quickcrete in and spread it around. It dries really fast, so I was able to use it by the end of the day. It's cracking a little along the thin edges, but it hold water really well. I'm going to build another bigger one in the next few days. They love all of that space and started breeding the same day. We'll see what happens. 

-Matt


----------

